# Peanut Butter Oatmeal Bars



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Does anyone have a quick simple recipe for cooked peanut butter and oatmeal bars?(Without choc. chips included)

I have lost my recipe (that's what I get for letting the college daughter go thru my recipe box:spinsmiley and we love these as treats.

I have an abudance of peanut butter and quick oats I need to use up and hubby loved to tote them to work for breakfast

Any recipes for these would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Can you post ingredients w/out amounts to be used? Maybe that will help someone with finding a recipe. Isn't there a site where ingredients with/out amounts will produce a recipe?


----------



## floridagurrl (Mar 15, 2012)

I found these on a site called yummly.com

Peanut Butter Oatmeal Bars
makes 12-16 squares

4 cups rolled oats
1/2 cup unsalted peanuts, chopped
3/4 cup natural peanut butter, melted
1/2 cup honey 

you can add in any of the following if you wish:
chocolate chips
wheat germ
dried fruit 
other nuts
seeds
coconut

Preheat oven to 350.

In a large bowl, combine oats and peanuts. Add honey and mix to combine. Add melted peanut butter and mix until moistened. This works as a plain granola bar, but you can also throw in any add-ins at this time, and fold into the dough. If the dough is too dry (depending on your add-ins), just add more peanut butter or honey, 1 tablespoon at a time until moistened.

Press dough in a greased 9 x 13 baking dish. Bake for 25 minutes.

These will also work as a great no-bake granola bar.. just press the dough into the pan and refrigerate overnight.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Sandra Spiess said:


> Isn't there a site where ingredients with/out amounts will produce a recipe?


I tried allrecipes.com (which allowed me to put in ingredients) but it kept coming up with cookies

The recipe above sounds right, but I thought their was also some brown sugar and butter plus the ingred. listed above.

I'm gonna try this recipe. I'm thinking of calling daughter and putting her in the "hot seat":grumble:,lol


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

If I tried the above recipe again, I would add some applesauce or something to keep it moist and not so crumbly.

The bars wouldn't stay together and I wound up adding an extra wallop of both peanut butter and honey. I tried 2 different batches and no matter how much of the suggested "moistener" I used..they were really dry and wouldn't stay together


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I found these. Maybe these would work.

http://www.the-girl-who-ate-everything.com/2013/08/oatmeal-peanut-butter-bars.html


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

My peanut butter oatmeal bars:
Cream together,
1 cup packed brown sugar
1/2 cup softened butter
1/2 cup peanut butter 
2 large eggs
1 tsp vanilla
After mixing well, add 1 1/2 cups self rising flour & 1/2 cup quick oats
(or with plain flour add 1/4 tsp salt, and 1 tsp soda)
Press into well greased 9 x 13 pan & bake on 375 for 15 minutes. You an add 1 cup of chocolate chips to this, but don't have to.
Icing:
2 Tbsp melted butter, 2 Tbsp peanut butter, mix well with 1 1/2 cups powdered sugar, spread over bars while still warm. 
My kids LOVE these. You can also add little thin bits of chopped apple to this in place of choc chips.


----------

